# Reason to move quickly



## Guest (May 19, 2012)

Hi all!
Drove my wife to grocery today. Got chocked!

1 kilo of normal coffe now cost 11 euro in Germany:ranger:

Hope its cheaper in Cyprus, or isn't it.....


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Vegaanders said:


> Hi all!
> Drove my wife to grocery today. Got chocked!
> 
> 1 kilo of normal coffe now cost 11 euro in Germany:ranger:
> ...


250g of Nescafe €3.90 in Poplife here in Cyprus! Bargain especially when you're a big coffee drinker like me! :ranger:


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2012)

I dont drink Instant. I am Swede and need black strong filtercoffee.


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Vegaanders said:


> I dont drink Instant. I am Swede and need black strong filtercoffee.


Can't help you there then sorry.....


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Vegaanders said:


> Hi all!
> Drove my wife to grocery today. Got chocked!
> 
> 1 kilo of normal coffe now cost 11 euro in Germany:ranger:
> ...


Can you pick some up on your travels and stock pile it?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2012)

Would be an idea perhaps, but in many of the other countries I go to, mostly in south and east europe they mostly make Espresso(south) or quality is bad. 

I realize I am too old to get used to all this new fashion in coffee, Latte Maciato etc


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> Would be an idea perhaps, but in many of the other countries I go to, mostly in south and east europe they mostly make Espresso(south) or quality is bad.
> 
> I realize I am too old to get used to all this new fashion in coffee, Latte Maciato etc


Why not buy your juice on-line my friend: Tea and Coffee.com


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Buying it that way is more expensive.

columbian coffee 1kilo £13.50 p Thats STERLING not euros.
Then add the post and packing. Certainly not a cheaper option.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Anders I think that coffee is more expensive at the moment. Maybe the coffee harvest have been poor this year or something. I also only drink filter coffee except for frappes and without searching for the last receipt from the supermarket I think that it is around the same here if not slightly more.


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Veronica said:


> Buying it that way is more expensive.
> 
> columbian coffee 1kilo £13.50 p Thats STERLING not euros.
> Then add the post and packing. Certainly not a cheaper option.


I'm a tea drinker anyway, and drink 9 cups of Ceylon & Darjeeling every day


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2012)

Veronica said:


> Anders I think that coffee is more expensive at the moment. Maybe the coffee harvest have been poor this year or something. I also only drink filter coffee except for frappes and without searching for the last receipt from the supermarket I think that it is around the same here if not slightly more.


When we moved to Germany 6 years ago the price was 5 euro per kilo. Crazy


----------

